# räikeä



## Gavril

Is _räikeä _appropriately used below?
_

Aika kohdata räikeää totuutta: meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme tekee pian vararikon.

Syyttäjän uran räikein oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolmikertainen murhaaja pääsi vapauteen teknisen yksityiskohdan takia.

Kuvio oli täynnä räikeitä väreitä, jotka kyllä houkuttelivat huomiota, mutteivät sellaista huomiota, joka oli haluttu._ [Voiko muuten sanoa vain "sellaista" tässä tapauksessa, poistaen toisen "huomiota"?]

_Tämä on räikeä rikkomus meidän sopimuksestamme -- sanoithan, että kävisit kaupalla vain meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme kanssa!

Yllä olevasta asunnosta kuulen alituisesti räikeää ääntä, oli se humalaisten jaarittelua tai kamalaa säveltaidetta.


_Kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## Gavril

Hi,

No responses yet? Oletan, että muut keskusteluketjut käänsivät pois teidän huomionne ...

I have two more sentences with _räikeä _to evaluate:

_Tuo tähden kuvanveisto on hyvin räikeä -- kun lähestyn sitä, tuntuu siltä, että tähden sakarat pistisivät minua!

Nuo maalauksessasi käyttämät värit ovat niin räikeitä: sisällytit joka kirkkaan sävyn mutta jätit pois joka vaimean sävyn.


_​Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Aika kohdata räikeää totuutta: meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme tekee pian vararikon."
*On aika katsoa totuutta silmiin: meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme tekee pian vararikon.
*
"__Syyttäjän uran räikein oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolmikertainen murhaaja pääsi vapauteen teknisen yksityiskohdan takia."
_I'm not sure what you are trying to say here. Perhaps: _*Syyttäjän uran hankalin oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolminkertainen murhaaja jätettiin tuomitsematta teknisen yksityiskohdan takia.*_

"_Kuvio oli täynnä räikeitä väreitä, jotka kyllä houkuttelivat huomiota, mutteivät sellaista huomiota, joka oli haluttu._ [Voiko muuten sanoa vain "sellaista" tässä tapauksessa, poistaen toisen "huomiota"?]
*Kuvio oli täynnä räikeitä väreja, jotka kyllä vetivät huomiota puoleensa / jotka kyllä herättivät huomiota, mutta eivät halutunlaista huomiota.*

"_Tämä on räikeä rikkomus meidän sopimuksestamme -- sanoithan, että kävisit kaupalla vain meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme kanssa!"_
_*Tämä on räikeä sopimusrikkomus: sanoithan, että kävisit kauppaa vain meidän paukkumaissiyhtiömme kanssa!*_

"_Yllä olevasta asunnosta kuulen alituisesti räikeää ääntä, oli se humalaisten jaarittelua tai kamalaa säveltaidetta."_
_*Kuulen yllä olevasta/sijaitsevasta asunnosta / Kuulen yläkerran asunnosta alituisesti/jatkuvasti räikeää/kovaa ääntä / voimakkaita ääniä, joko humalaisten jaarittelua/örinää tai kamalaa musiikkia.*_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"_Tuo tähden kuvanveisto on hyvin räikeä -- kun lähestyn sitä, tuntuu siltä, että tähden sakarat pistisivät minua!"
_I thinkyou mean_: *Tuossa tähdessä on hyvin teräviä osia. Kun lähestyn sitä, tuntuu kuin sakarat pistäisivät minua.
*
_"_Nuo maalauksessasi käyttämät värit ovat niin räikeitä: sisällytit joka kirkkaan sävyn mutta jätit pois joka vaimean sävyn."
*Maalauksessasi käyttämäsi värit ovat kovin räikeitä. Olet käyttänyt vain kirkkaita sävyjä etkä lainkaan murrettuja värejä.*_


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _"__Syyttäjän uran räikein oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolmikertainen murhaaja pääsi vapauteen teknisen yksityiskohdan takia."
> _I'm not sure what you are trying to say here. Perhaps: _*Syyttäjän uran hankalin oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolminkertainen murhaaja jätettiin tuomitsematta teknisen yksityiskohdan takia.*_


I mean, "The case that was most painful for the prosecutor to remember ..."



> "_Tuo tähden kuvanveisto on hyvin räikeä -- kun lähestyn sitä, tuntuu siltä, että tähden sakarat pistisivät minua!"
> _I thinkyou mean_: *Tuossa tähdessä on hyvin teräviä osia. Kun lähestyn sitä, tuntuu kuin sakarat pistäisivät minua.*_



I meant that the image is very striking, regardless of whether the points on the star are actually sharp or not. Maybe this sentence gives a better idea of what I was going for:

_Tuo tähteä kuvaava veistos on hyvin räikeä. Katsoessani sitä, tuntuu kuin valo loistaisi silmiini, vaikkei veistoksella ole edes kirkasta väriä!

_If _räikeä _doesn't work in the above sentence, what else would you recommend?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

1.* I'd say:* _Syyttäjän uralla eniten hänen mieltään vaivaamaan jäänyt oikeudenkäynti oli se, jossa kolminkertainen murhaaja jätettiin tuomitsematta teknisen yksityiskohdan takia.

_2. _"Tuo tähteä kuvaava veistos on hyvin räikeä. Katsoessani sitä, tuntuu kuin valo loistaisi silmiini, vaikkei veistoksella ole edes kirkasta väriä!" _*This may be the best way to render what you want to say.*


----------

